# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الاحتفال بـ «عيد الحب» حرام بإجماع المذاهب الإسلامية

## رياض عباس بخيت

*«عيد وثني مبتدع ودعوة للرذيلة وتقليد أعمى يدل على ضياع الهوية الإسلامية» بهذه الكلمات استنكر الداعية الإسلامي الشيخ ناظم المسباح الاحتفال بعيد "فالنتاين" - مشيرا الى ان المسلمين ليس لهم الا عيدان الفطر والأضحى وان الاحتفال بعيد الحب حرام باجماع كافة المذاهب الإسلامية مستدلاً بفتوى اللجنة الدائمة لهيئة كبار العلماء بالمملكة العربية السعودية رقم (5324) بتاريخ 3/11/1420 هـ التي ذكرت ان عيد الحب " من الأعياد الوثنية النصرانية فلا يحل لمسلم يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ان يفعله أو ان يقره أو ان يهنئ به بل الواجب تركه واجتنابه استجابة لله ورسوله وبعداً عن أسباب سخط الله وعقوبته
، كما تحرم على المسلم الاعانة على هذا العيد أو غيره من الأعياد المحرمة بأي شيء من أكلٍ أو شرب أو بيع أو شراء أو صناعة أو هدية أو مراسلة أو اعلان أو غير ذلك لان ذلك كله من التعاون على الإثم والعدوان ومعصية الله والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم".
واكد المسباح ان قصة هذا العيد تؤكد حرمته وقبح الاحتفال به شرعاً وعقلاً وخلقاً فعيد الحب من أعياد الرومان الوثنيين، اذ كانت الوثنية سائدة عند الرومان قبل ما يزيد على سبعة عشر قرنا، وهو تعبير في المفهوم الوثني الروماني عن الحب الالهي ولما اعتنق الرومان النصرانية أبقوا على الاحتفال بعيد الحب السابق ذكره لكن نقلوه من مفهومه الوثني (الحب الالهي)، الى مفهوم آخر يعبر عنه بشهداء الحب، ممثلا في القديس "فالنتاين" وهو واحد من أبرز انصار الفسق والخلاعة كونه من دعاة الحب المشبوه بين الفتيات والفتيان في روما القديمة وقد أدى به ذلك الفكر الى الحكم باعدامه، وأودع السجن وأقام علاقة مشبوهة مع ابنة سجانه وكان يراسلها سراً حتى نُفذ فيه الاعدام في 14 فبراير الذي أصبح بعد ذلك عيداً للاحتفال بشهيد ونصير الحب "فالنتاين".
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هيئة علماء السودان تدعو الشباب لمقاطعة عيد الحب 

حث علماء مسلمون كبار بالسودان الأربعاء الشباب على مقاطعة عيد الحب قائلين إنه تقليد غربي قد يدفعهم إلى الضلال.

ودعا أعضاء هيئة العلماء التي تضم علماء دين مؤثرين، الشباب من الجنسين إلى تجاهل الحدث الذي يوافق الـ14 من الشهر الجاري والإحجام عن القيام بأي نزهات عاطفية في الحدائق بهذه المناسبة.

وقال الداعية السوداني الشيخ حسن حامد في بيان حصلت عليه رويترز الأربعاء إن عيد الحب جاء من الدول الغربية، داعيا المسلمين إلى عدم تقليد المسيحيين.

وأضاف في بيانه أن الأموال التي تنفق في عيد الحب يفضل إنفاقها في التشجيع على الزواج.

وزادت شعبية عيد الحب بشكل متزايد في السنوات الأخيرة بين طلاب الجامعات والشبان والشابات في الخرطوم حيث توجد بطاقات التهنئة بالعيد في بعض المتاجر بالعاصمة السودانية.

ويعتنق كل سكان شمال السودان تقريبا الإسلام وطبقت الشريعة الإسلامية منذ الثمانينيات في الشمال، إلا أن المسيحيين وأتباع معتقدات أفريقية يغلبون على سكان الجنوب.

من جهته قال المهلب بركات عضو الهيئة إنه ينبغي للشبان السودانيين ألا يضيعوا وقتهم في التنزه في حدائق المدينة يوم عيد الحب.

وأضاف في بيان أن هذا جزء من الثقافة الغربية التي لا ينبغي أن تتبع في السودان.

وتحظى بيانات أعضاء هيئة العلماء في السودان باحترام المسلمين ولكنها غير ملزمة من الناحية القانونية.
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قصة عيد الحب:
يعتبر عيد الحب من أعياد الرومان الوثنيين؛ إذ كانت الوثنية سائدة عند الرومان قبل ما يزيد عن سبعة عشر قرنًا. وهو تعبير في المفهوم الوثني الروماني عن الحب الإلهي.
ولهذا العيد الوثني أساطير استمرت عند الرومان، وعند ورثتهم من النصارى، ومن أشهر هذه الأساطير: أن الرومان كانوا يعتقدون أن (رومليوس) مؤسس مدينة (روما) أرضعته ذات يوم ذئبة فأمدته بالقوة ورجاحة الفكر.
فكان الرومان يحتفلون بهذه الحادثة في منتصف شهر فبراير من كل عام احتفالاً كبيرًا، وكان من مراسيمه أن يذبح فيه كلب وعنزة، ويدهن شابان مفتولا العضلات جسميهما بدم الكلب والعنزة، ثم يغسلان الدم باللبن، وبعد ذلك يسير موكب عظيم يكون الشابان في مقدمته يطوف الطرقات. ومع الشابين قطعتان من الجلد يلطخان بهما كل من صادفهما، وكان النساء الروميات يتعرض لتلك اللطمات مرحبات؛ لاعتقادهن بأنها تمنع العقم وتشفيه.
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*علاقة القديس فالنتين بهذا العيد:
(القديس فالنتين) اسم التصق باثنين من قدامى ضحايا الكنيسة النصرانية قيل: إنهما اثنان، وقيل: بل هو واحد توفي في روما إثر تعذيب القائد القوطي (كلوديوس) له حوالي عام 296م. وبنيت كنيسة في روما في المكان الذي توفي فيه عام 350م تخليدًا لذكره.
ولما اعتنق الرومان النصرانية أبقوا على الاحتفال بعيد الحب السابق ذكره؛ لكن نقلوه من مفهومه الوثني (الحب الإلهي) إلى مفهوم آخر يعبر عنه بشهداء الحب، ممثلاً في (القديس فالنتين) الداعية إلى الحب والسلام الذي استشهد في سبيل ذلك حسب زعمهم. وسمي أيضًا (عيد العشاق) واعتبر (القديس فالنتين) شفيع العشاق وراعيهم.
وكان من اعتقادتهم الباطلة في هذا العيد أنه تكتب أسماء الفتيات اللاتي في سن الزواج في لفافات صغيرة من الورق، وتوضع في طبق على منضدة، ويدعى الشبان الذين يرغبون في الزواج ليخرج كل منهم ورقة؛ فيضع نفسه في خدمة صاحبة الاسم المكتوب لمدة عام يختبر كل منهما خلق الآخر، ثم يتزوجان، أو يعيدان الكرة في العام التالي يوم العيد أيضًا.
وقد ثار رجال الدين النصراني على هذا التقليد، واعتبروه مفسدًا لأخلاق الشباب والشابات؛ فتم إبطاله في إيطاليا التي كان مشهورًا فيها؛ لأنها مدينة الرومان المقدسة، ثم صارت معقلاً من معاقل النصارى. ولا يعلم على وجه التحديد متى ثم إحياؤه من جديد. فالروايات النصرانية في ذلك مختلفة؛ لكن تذكر بعض المصادر أن الإنجليز كانوا يحتفلون به منذ القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي. وفي القرنين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر الميلاديين انتشرت في بعض البلاد الغربية محلات تبيع كتبًا صغيرة تسمى (كتاب الفالنتين) فيها بعض الأشعار الغرامية ليختار منها من أراد أن يرسل إلى محبوبته بطاقة تهنئة، وفيها مقترحات حول كيفية كتابة الرسائل الغرامية والعاطفية.
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*أسطورة ثانية:
تتلخص هذه الأسطورة في أن الرومان كانوا أيام وثنيتهم يحتفلون بعيد يدعى (عيد لوبركيليا) وهو العيد الوثني المذكور في الأسطورة السابقة، وكانوا يقدمون فيه القرابين لمعبوداتهم من دون الله تعالى، ويعتقدون أن هذه الأوثان تحميهم من السوء، وتحمي مراعيهم من الذئاب.
فلما دخل الرومان في النصرانية بعد ظهورها، وحكم الرومان الإمبراطور الروماني (كلوديوس الثاني) في القرن الثالث الميلادي منع جنوده من الزواج؛ لأن الزواج يشغلهم عن الحروب التي كان يخوضها؛ فتصدى لهذا القرار (القديس فالنتين) وصار يجري عقود الزواج للجند سرًا، فعلم الإمبراطور بذلك فزج به في السجن، وحكم عليه بالإعدام.
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*أسطورة ثالثة:
تتلخص هذه الأسطورة في أن الإمبراطور المذكور سابقًا كان وثنيًا، وكان (فالنتين) من دعاة النصرانية، وحاول الإمبراطور إخراجه منها ليكون على الدين الوثني الروماني؛ لكنه ثبت على دينه النصراني، وأعدم في سبيل ذلك في 14 فبراير عام 270م ليلة العيد الوثني الروماني (لوبركيليا).
فلما دخل الرومان في النصرانية أبقوا على العيد الوثني (لوبركيليا) لكنهم ربطوه بيوم إعدام (فالنتين) إحياءً لذكراه؛ لأنه مات في سبيل الثبات على النصرانية كما في هذه الأسطورة، أو مات في سبيل رعاية المحبين وتزويجهم على ما تقتضيه الأسطورة الثانية.
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*شعائرهم في هذا العيد:
1- إظهار البهجة والسرور فيه كحالهم في الأعياد المهمة الأخرى.
2- تبادل الورود الحمراء؛ وذلك تعبيرًا عن الحب الذي كان عند الرومان حبًا إلهيًا وثنيًا لمعبوداتهم من دون الله تعالى. وعند النصارى عشقًا بين الحبيب ومحبوبته؛ ولذلك سمى عندهم بعيد العشاق.
3- توزيع بطاقات التهنئة به، وفي بعضها صورة (كيوبيد) وهو طفل له جناحان يحمل قوسًا ونشابًا. وهو إله الحب عند الأمة الرومانية الوثنية تعالى الله عن إفكهم وشركهم علوًا كبيرًا.
4- تبادل كلمات الحب والعشق والغرام في بطاقات التهنئة المتبادلة بينهم عن طريق الشعر أو النثر أو الجمل القصيرة، وفي بعض بطاقات التهنئة صور ضاحكة وأقوال هزلية، وكثيرًا ما كان يكتب فيها عبارة (كن فالنتينيًا) وهذا يمثل المفهوم النصراني له بعد انتقاله من المفهوم الوثني.
5- تقام في كثير من الأقطار النصرانية حفلات نهارية، وسهرات مختلطة راقصة، ويرسل كثير منهم هدايا منهم: الورود وصناديق الشوكولاته إلى أزواجهم وأصدقائهم ومن يحبونهم. [انظر للمزيد من المعلومات حول أساطيرهم فيه: الموسوعة العربية العالمية 17/203، وموسوعة أغرب الأعياد وأعجب الاحتفالات لسيد صديق عبد الفتاح 169-171، وأعياد الكفار وموقف المسلم منها للكاتب ص37].
*

----------


## الباشق الاحمر

*شكرا جزيلا الاخ العزيز رياض على هذا الكم الرائع من المعلومات..........ولكني ارا اننا لا نحارب الثقافة النصرانية مجملة ونطوي انفسنا تحت التعصب الاعمى ولكن ناخذ منها ماهو جميل ومفيد ونترك ماهو مشين ومسيئ لديننا فانا لا ارى غضاضة في ان يقوم الانسان بتهنئة من يحب وان يلقي على مسامع زوجته او خطيبته او حتى حبيبته بعبارات جميلة تعبر عن حبه لها وطبعا لهذا اثر كبير في تقوية العلاقة وتجديد لحبه خصوصا ونحن تحت طائلة القنوات والنت الذي ترى من خلاله نساءنا في هذه الايام ان العالم كله يتحدث عن الحب وتقوية الروابط ولطن دون ان نصحب معنا كل المفاهيم الغربية كالخروج مع الفتاة وممارست بعض السلوكيات غير الاخلاقية والسفور في الشارع العام ومظاهر العيد التي لاتجوز الا في العيدين.ولكن الرفض المطلق غير مبرر واعتبره نوعا من العقد التي توجد بين الرجال والنساء في مجتمعنا حتى على مستوى الزوجين.
 ولكي اثبت لكم ذلك اود ان تجيب عن سؤالي
ان لم تكن عقدة نفسية لماذا كل هذه الضوضاء في عيد الحب ولا نرى مثلها في عيد الام وكلاهما تقليد غربي,نصراني ووثني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*شكرا كتير رياض......رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااائع
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*مشكور اخى رياض 
اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*جزاك الله كل خير أخى رياض . معلومات طيبة , وياريت نكتفى 
بما عندنا من تعاليم إسلامية جميلة . 
قال الله تعالى ( اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتى ورضيت لكم 
الإسلام دينا ... ) 
العندنا يكفينا فهو النعمة المهداة .
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكورين
اللهم باعد بيننا وبين الحرام
                        	*

----------

